# This or That Game



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

In this game you answer the user above you when they ask a this or that question.
for example the thread would go like this:

your post:
Gibson or Fender?

Someone else's post:
Fender
Stratocaster or Telecaster?

Someone Else's Post:
Stratocaster
SG or Les Paul?



and so on. 

but it doesnt _have_ to be guitar or music related.

ok ill start. :rockon2: 

Coke or Root Beer?


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

Beatles.
PCs or Macs?(sorry I'm a geek)


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Macs.

Burger King or MicDonalds ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

MAC's...fast as hell

gays or lesbiens


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

Mcdonalds..dam you

gays or lesbiens


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Lesbians...

being deaf, or being blind


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

Being blind...of course

Backstreet Boy's or Nsync?(I know they both rock)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

Backstreet boys...try harder to be cool

ketchup or mustard


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Mustard

Blond or brunette?


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Blond

Left or Right?


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Right

For Here or To Go


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...for here.

walk in or drive through?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

Drive through

Ps3 or Xbox 360


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

xbox 360 cuz its out and ive seen one in person and almost go to play but then i had to go home.

john frusciante or hillel slovak?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

john frusciante

Eddie Van Halen or Steve Vai?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

EDDDDIIEEEE

Niel peart(RUSH) or John bonham(Led zeppelin)


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

Bonzo

G chord or C chord?


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

C chord

Ska or Reggae


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

ska!! although I have no problems with reggae.I'm a little bias as I spent some time in a ska band(two tonne bowlers)


NOFX or Bad Religion?


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

NOFX rules...

here's a hard one...
guitar or girlfriend/boyfriend?


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

a guitar will always be there for me
a girlfriend wont


odly enought neither me or my friend who is in my band has had a girlfriend since we started playing guitar.

so my answer is guitar.

white stripes or the raconteurs


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

The White Stripes, I havent heard much Raconteurs though...

Screamo or Metalcore


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

yikes...i hate both...umm...metalcore...cuz theyre not screamo


Pantera or Metallica


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

METALLICA

mxtabs.net or ultimate-guitar.com


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

Ultimate-Guitar.com
cuz im a member, they've accept 2 of my tabs, and their archive is superior.

John Frusciante (solo career) or John Mayer


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

ShadowRiffer said:


> Ultimate-Guitar.com
> cuz im a member, they've accept 2 of my tabs, and their archive is superior.
> 
> John Frusciante (solo career) or John Mayer


Frusciante for the win

Water or milk?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Water...

hot or cold..


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...cold.

heat just makes me frustrated and angry.

ventures or shadows?


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...cold.
> 
> heat just makes me frustrated and angry.
> 
> ventures or shadows?


Ventures

Hawaii Five-0 or Miami Vice


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

miami vice because they had colin ferrel and the black guy in the movie version.

green day or blink 182 (DONT SAY BLINK! )


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...green day!

duh!

pulp or paper?

:banana: 

-dh


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

pulp.

apples or oranges?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Tangerines

Sleamans or Labatts?Drool


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Labatts

Cucumber or octopus?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

cucumber

coke or pepsi


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

coke


beer or your guitar


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

guitar...duh.

guitarist or guitar player?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

Guitar player...then you dont have to watch


Judas priest or iron maiden


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

judas priest.

wolfmother or priestess?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Priestess.

Helmet or turtleneck?


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

helmet?


stadium arcadium or blood sugar sex magik?


----------

